# bought  a Pm1236



## mredburn (Dec 10, 2014)

I have worked my way up from Unimat, Taig Sherline, and Atlas. Finally decided to trip the trigger and buy the 1236.  I had 2 Atlases a Th54 and TH42, sold the TH54 last week. I bought the 1236 on Dec 4th It arrived on Dec 8th. The UPS driver set it down in front of the garage for me.  My granddaughter helping out in the first picture. I use a floor jack to lift the shipping crate off the pallet it was sitting on and put 3 furniture dollies under the crate.  1 large one under the HS and 2 small ones under the TS.  Except for possibly  tipping over 1 of the small ones would have worked.  I walked it up into the garage with a 2 x4 without breaking a sweat.  I set up the base and chose the final resting place for it.   I will but a junction box on the back of the base and I have 10/3 w ground for a pigtail that will plug into an outlet I will put in the ceiling.
I will use one of the 20 amp twist lock plugs and recepticals so it wont fall out. Im waiting on my friend to borrow a cherry picker to lift it up on the base.  Today is going to be getting the base close to level, (my garage floor slopes) and running the wire from the panel to the ceiling. 

Great machine but the parts I make are rarely over an inch long,  3/4 diamter stock is huge for what I do.  It will however let me make those once a year big projects I run into. As soon as its up and running I will need to sell the Atlas.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 10, 2014)

Ya just gotta love the smell of a brand new machine when you uncrate it for the first time.  The oils and lubes all combine to make a smell that is unique and worth every minute you have to wait for it to arrive,   I really think you will be much happier with the 1236 even after the other older American iron machines you already had.  When you get her all set up and running don't forget to snap them pics and send em our way too!!!!!  Congrats on the machine and it's quick arrival, your going to love how smooth it runs and what a great surface finish it gives too.  Are you planning to move that DRO over from the Atlas before you sell it?  Might not be  bad idea if you have the time to fool with it.

Bob


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 10, 2014)

mredburn said:


> I have worked my way up from Unimat, Taig Sherline, and Atlas. Finally decided to trip the trigger and buy the 1236.  I had 2 Atlases a Th54 and TH42, sold the TH54 last week. I bought the 1236 on Dec 4th It arrived on Dec 8th. The UPS driver set it down in front of the garage for me.  My granddaughter helping out in the first picture. I use a floor jack to lift the shipping crate off the pallet it was sitting on and put 3 furniture dollies under the crate.  1 large one under the HS and 2 small ones under the TS.  Except for possibly  tipping over 1 of the small ones would have worked.  I walked it up into the garage with a 2 x4 without breaking a sweat.  I set up the base and chose the final resting place for it.   I will but a junction box on the back of the base and I have 10/3 w ground for a pigtail that will plug into an outlet I will put in the ceiling.
> I will use one of the 20 amp twist lock plugs and recepticals so it wont fall out. Im waiting on my friend to borrow a cherry picker to lift it up on the base.  Today is going to be getting the base close to level, (my garage floor slopes) and running the wire from the panel to the ceiling.
> 
> Great machine but the parts I make are rarely over an inch long,  3/4 diamter stock is huge for what I do.  It will however let me make those once a year big projects I run into. As soon as its up and running I will need to sell the Atlas.



I am almost afraid to ask how that UPS driver got it off his truck. Most garage floors slope toward the door or center drain.  Might try metal pads or adjustable feet to level it.

Nice looking shop and little helper.  Hope you get your new lathe up and running soon.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 10, 2014)

The dro is on my Atlas 3950 6 in lathe. I bought a dro package with the 1236.  wouldnt be without one now.  My friend thats helping with the lift also has the pm1236 so I have had a chance or two to cut on his before I ordered one.  I bought the mason adj feet My garage floor is sloped and wavy.  I used a carpenters level that accurate to .005 to get the bases and pan close to level.  I stress close because once I set the weight on it, it will change.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new lathe, great pics! Don't forget to apply some RTV silicone between the chip pan & cabinets and between the chip pan & lathe around the bolts. Even if you don't use the coolant system, it'll keep oil from dripping down into the cabinets.




Bill C. said:


> I am almost afraid to ask how that UPS driver got it off his truck.



You should have seen how mine got off the truck, I nearly had a heart attack on the first attempt. This was the second attempt, truck repositioned, & I needed to help him. In the end the driver dropped the pallet right into my garage for me. I slipped him a $20 for all the troubles.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 10, 2014)

MY driveway has about an 18 inch rise over 20 feet, no gutter just a small lip were it meet asphalt. I wasnt there when it delivered I was picking up the grandchild from day care for my daughter. No sooner did I leave than it showed up.  My wife helped him get it started and then he just ran it up to where you see it in  the first picture.   Of course since she signed for it she got to see the actual cost.....thats gonna cost me.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 10, 2014)

One of the main reasons I went with the 1236 instead of the LB 1127vs was to be able to  change chucks. I have a couple 5 inch Buck adj tru 6 jaw chucks a 3 jaw 5 inch Atlas adj, and the 4 inch 6 jaw on the Atlas 3950  I also picked up the collet chuck and collets that Matt sell.  I should have that end covered.  I will have to pick up a couple D1-4 back plates and get them mounted.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 11, 2014)

I ran 220 through the attic above the garage and put a twist lock plug/recptical in the ceiling above the lathe.   I had a couple of friends that volunteered to help one of which borrowed the lift we used from his neightbor for me.  We marked the floor where the feet were with a sharpie and moved it out of the way.  We then lifted the lathe enough to move it into position and then lift it straight up and slid the base back under it.  I had already leveled the base close but knew I would have to do final leveling with a machinest level once I got the lathe set.
some pictures of us in motion.  As it turned out it was almost dead on and took very little leveling to get it done. I will have to check it next week or so to see if it settled. I did use silicone caulk around the bolts and holes.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 11, 2014)

We did have to use wood spacers to keep the strap from crushing the dro scale and it was so well balanced the first time we picked it 
 that all we had to do was move the tailstock a little to get it perfect.


----------

